# Geforce 280 GTX sofort erhältlich



## jetztaber (14. Juni 2008)

*Geforce 280 GTX sofort erhältlich*

Kurz vor dem Verkaufsstart der Geforce 280 GTX spielen sich alte, uns bereits bekannte Dramen ab: Die Karten tauchen für kurze Zeit in diesem Shop auf, um dann schnell wieder zu verschwinden und um in jenem erneut aufzutauchen.

Gemeinsam haben sie jedoch meist eines: Sie sind nicht verfügbar. Nun, ein Shop, der seit ca. 24 Stunden mit einer verfügbaren GTX 280 wirbt, findet sich hier:
Point of View GeForce GTX 280, 1024MB GDDR3 + Spiel Assassin's Creed, 599,00 € - Frankenland-PC - Computersysteme, Hardware, Software, Zubehör

Und wer dort nicht kaufen möchte, kann sich zum Trost dieses Bild ansehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geforce 280 GTX sofort erhältlich*

Da szeht aber das sie verfügbar ist!!!


----------



## jetztaber (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geforce 280 GTX sofort erhältlich*

Gut erkannt! 

Sowohl in der News, als auch auf der gelinkten Seite... Hoffentlich kommen sie nicht auf die Idee, das zu ändern. Sonst steht hier einiges...


----------



## Haekksler (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geforce 280 GTX sofort erhältlich*

hmm,
da sollte man jezz bloss 600 Euro übrig haben o0


----------



## m0nstaR (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geforce 280 GTX sofort erhältlich*

die hab ich auch  aber von den hersteller will ich keine karte


----------



## Lee (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geforce 280 GTX sofort erhältlich*

Wieso? Nur weil net EVGA oder was weiß ich was draufsteht? Sind eh noch alle im Referenzdesign. Da ist es egal.


----------



## CentaX (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geforce 280 GTX sofort erhältlich*



> Auslieferung erfolgt frühestens am Montag, den 16.06.2008.


Maximal 72h Lieferzeit...
War wohl nichts


----------



## BRAINDEAD (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geforce 280 GTX sofort erhältlich*



XtremeFX schrieb:


> Wieso? Nur weil net EVGA oder was weiß ich was draufsteht? Sind eh noch alle im Referenzdesign. Da ist es egal.


Hab ich früher auch gedacht. Für den Ottonormalverbraucher stimmt das auch, aber bei EVGA darfst z.B. den Kühler wechseln ohne die Garantie zu verlieren. Das ist schon ein großer Vorteil für "Power-User"


----------



## BullZeye (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geforce 280 GTX sofort erhältlich*

Uj....das sind nur 132km von mir entfernt 
Vielleicht sollte ich mal heute vorbeischauen und gleich einte GT280 mitnehmen 
Hat jemand zufällig 600,-


----------



## push@max (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geforce 280 GTX sofort erhältlich*

Leider nicht mehr lieferbar...die paar Stunden bis Montag kann man sich noch gedulden und vielleicht irgendwo billiger bestellen 

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob der Preis nach den ersten 3-4 Wochen fällt, wenn die Nachfrage dann nicht so groß ist.


----------



## Overlord84 (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geforce 280 GTX sofort erhältlich*

HPM-Computer - Nvidia GeForce GTX 280 Das doch mal nen Preis^^


----------



## der8auer (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geforce 280 GTX sofort erhältlich*

Ich warte auch mal lieber ein paar Wochen, bis der Preis "normal" wird 

@ Overlord84: Arrrrg


----------



## jetztaber (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geforce 280 GTX sofort erhältlich*



Overlord84 schrieb:


> HPM-Computer - Nvidia GeForce GTX 280 Das doch mal nen Preis^^



Hehehe, wie geil ist das denn?!


----------



## Overlord84 (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geforce 280 GTX sofort erhältlich*

Übel oda das doch mal ein Preisleistungsverhältnis...^^


----------



## jetztaber (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geforce 280 GTX sofort erhältlich*



Overlord84 schrieb:


> Übel oda das doch mal ein Preisleistungsverhältnis...^^



Das nächste mal schnappst Dir was auch immer so ist und postest eine Usernews wie: 'Bisher teuerste GTX 280 gesichtet'. So ein Fund gehört exclusiv Dir! 

Sozusagen: Unbezahlbar!


----------



## Hyperhorn (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geforce 280 GTX sofort erhältlich*



jetztaber schrieb:


> Sozusagen: Unbezahlbar!


Pfff, 999.999 sind doch ein echtes Schnäppchen für alle Leidenden, die Crysis auf ihrem 30"-TFT genießen wollen. Es gibt dann nur noch Mikroruckler im Geldbeutel! 
Wenn ich mich jetzt entscheiden müsste zwischen einem ordentlichen Alterssitz und der neuesten Geforce; ich weiß nicht...


----------



## klefreak (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geforce 280 GTX sofort erhältlich*



Hyperhorn schrieb:


> Pfff, 999.999 sind doch ein echtes Schnäppchen für alle Leidenden, die Crysis auf ihrem 30"-TFT genießen wollen. Es gibt dann nur noch Mikroruckler im Geldbeutel!
> Wenn ich mich jetzt entscheiden müsste zwischen einem ordentlichen Alterssitz und der neuesten Geforce; ich weiß nicht...



und wehe die bescheißen mich an der kassa wegen dem einen Euro, wenn ich die mit 200 500er bezahle!!!

lg Klem


----------



## jetztaber (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geforce 280 GTX sofort erhältlich*



Hyperhorn schrieb:


> Pfff, 999.999 sind doch ein echtes Schnäppchen für alle Leidenden, die Crysis auf ihrem 30"-TFT genießen wollen. Es gibt dann nur noch Mikroruckler im Geldbeutel!
> Wenn ich mich jetzt entscheiden müsste zwischen einem ordentlichen Alterssitz und der neuesten Geforce; ich weiß nicht...



Wie sagt der microruckler geplagte Millionär? Da brauch ich glatt drei von...

An der Kasse deckt er die Karten auf: Mein Haus, meine Jacht, mein Auto, meine Frau, meine Kinder, meine Krankenschwester...
... und jetzt gib endlich die drei Dinger her!


----------



## Hyperhorn (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geforce 280 GTX sofort erhältlich*



jetztaber schrieb:


> Wie sagt der microruckler geplagte Millionär? Da brauch ich glatt drei von...
> 
> An der Kasse deckt er die Karten auf: Mein Haus, meine Jacht, mein Auto, meine Frau, meine Kinder, meine Krankenschwester...
> ... und jetzt gib endlich die drei Dinger her!



Einigen Starnbergern würde ich das sogar zutrauen, Triple SLI für 3 Mio. . 
Aber um mal wieder etwas zum Thema zu kommen: Die bisher erschienen Leistungsdaten sind zwar gut, aber keine Offenbarung. Besonders die hohe Leistungsaufnahme stößt sauer auf, wenigstens ist die Effizienz und das Gesamtkonzept besser als bei einer 9800 GX2.


----------



## Taigao (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geforce 280 GTX sofort erhältlich*

Bei uns Im Pc Laden sind seit Heute sowohl die Nvidia Karte als auch die Ati Karte gelistet und steht auch nichts das sie nicht verfügbar sind.
Leider war der Laden schon zu als ich geschaut habe so konnte ich nicht mehr anrufen um mich genau zu erkundigen.
Screens sind im Anhang 

Quelle : SILICON-COMPUTER


----------



## jetztaber (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geforce 280 GTX sofort erhältlich*



Hyperhorn schrieb:


> Die bisher erschienen Leistungsdaten sind zwar gut, aber keine Offenbarung. Besonders die hohe Leistungsaufnahme stößt sauer auf, wenigstens ist die Effizienz und das Gesamtkonzept besser als bei einer 9800 GX2.



Die 55nm Version des Dies könnte besser werden. In der Branche wird relativ flott damit gerechnet also so in vier bis sechs Monaten...

Treibertechnisch kann noch einiges passieren, wird aber an der Hardware nichts mehr verändern. Es wird auch von DDR5 anstatt DDR3 gemunkelt. Möglicherweise wird diese Karte aber auch insgesamt nicht sehr alt, da hier kein vernünftiges P/L-Verhältnis (im Euroraum) gegeben ist. Und natürlich die schlechte Energieeffizienz.


----------



## push@max (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geforce 280 GTX sofort erhältlich*

Es ist auch sehr schade, dass bei dem derzeitigen Wechselkurs der Preis 1:1 auf Europa übertragen wird, ok es kommen noch Zoll und die Transportkosten dazu, allerdings füllen die Aspekte nicht den eigentlich großen Preisunterschied auf.


----------



## kmf (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geforce 280 GTX sofort erhältlich*



jetztaber schrieb:


> Hehehe, wie geil ist das denn?!


Mist! Jetzt kommt mal so eine geile Karte und ich hab schon meine ganze, sauer ersparte Kohle, in ein Müllbike von Mike Sinyard investiert.


----------



## simons700 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geforce 280 GTX sofort erhältlich*

von den wirklich interessanten Karten sagt wieder keiner was 
ich finde die HD4870 und die 260 GTX um einiges spannender da sie preislich erschwinglich sind aber trotzdem eine beträchtliche Leistung zeigen.


----------



## Killer-Biene08 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geforce 280 GTX sofort erhältlich*

War vor 3minuten auf der Website und da stand dann:

 "Leider nicht mehr lieferbar"


----------



## jetztaber (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geforce 280 GTX sofort erhältlich*



simons700 schrieb:


> von den wirklich interessanten Karten sagt wieder keiner was
> ich finde die HD4870 und die 260 GTX um einiges spannender da sie preislich erschwinglich sind aber trotzdem eine beträchtliche Leistung zeigen.



Alles in allem ist es recht schwer, zu allen was zu sagen, da vor dem eigentlichen Veröffentlichungstermin nur Gerüchte, oft noch dazu widersprüchliche existieren. Insofern konzentriert sich das auf die vermeintlichen Topmodelle.

Zufällig gibt es heute das hier: PCGH - News: Offizielle Spezifikationen der GTX 280 und GTX 260?



Killer-Biene08 schrieb:


> War vor 3minuten auf der Website und da stand dann:
> 
> "Leider nicht mehr lieferbar"



naja, da steht jetzt: momentan nicht verfügbar. Das war auch irgendwie klar, dass das kommt. 

Deswegen erfreuen wir uns weiterhin an dem Screener meines ersten Beitrags in diesem Thema und nehmen diese Geschichtchen rund um die Karte nicht unbedingt sooo ernst. 
Das ganze läuft ja ab nach dem Motto: Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geforce 280 GTX sofort erhältlich*

Hey, bei der Seite vorhin wo die GTX 280 999.99 kostete,
da kostet die GTX 260 genausoviel, das nenne ich mal marketing!!!


----------



## Klutten (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geforce 280 GTX sofort erhältlich*

Wem das zu teuer ist, der soll sich halt ein Haus oder einen Supersportwagen kaufen - die sind billiger!


----------



## push@max (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Geforce 280 GTX sofort erhältlich*

Alternate bietet eine EVGA GTX 280 für unglaubliche 629€ an,  sie ist zwar "Super SuperClocked", so berauschend sind die Taktraten allerdings mit 648/2322/1404 nicht. 

Da bietet Zotac mit der GTX 280 AMP "bereits" für 569€ Taktraten von 700/2300/1500 (Core/Speicher/Shader).

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - Karten PCIe - NVIDIA - EVGA GTX280 Super SuperClocked


----------

